# newly planted rimless anubias tank



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

37 gallon rimless tank
eheim 2215
hydor heater 200 watts
2 sun wave LED fixtures

substrate:
miracle grow organic mix/ Mexican red clay topped off with recycled flourite, eco complete & tahitian moon sand
my hardscape consist of manzanita wood and maybe some rocks in the near future. Would rocks collected at canyons work?? They seem to be brittle and break quite easily and, some have orange rust like spots
For plants I have a few species of anubias, narrow leaf java fern and dwarf sag
what other plants should i use???


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks great! Are you planning on adding any other plants or fish?


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

that looks great. what kind of rocks are they?


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

fishboy199413 said:


> Looks great! Are you planning on adding any other plants or fish?


Thanks! 8]
I do want to add more plants but I'm stumped on which ones(s) as far as fish maybe blue tetra?


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

nightshadebel said:


> that looks great. what kind of rocks are they?


Thanks!
I'm not sure they look similar to those used in the nano tanks here, ill post a picture tonight after work.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

there is a list at the top of this forum for low light plants that should help you


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Meganne said:


> there is a list at the top of this forum for low light plants that should help you


thanx.
I'm actually asking what plant would fill in nicely in the background 8]


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

I like those anubias's


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

STG88 said:


> thanx.
> I'm actually asking what plant would fill in nicely in the background 8]


Vals get really tall and do well in low light tanks. They'd appreciate the MG too. I think jungle val would look nice since they have broader leaves and your anubias have rather large leaves.


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Conrad283 said:


> I like those anubias's


Thanx Conrad! I love em!


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

rocksmom said:


> Vals get really tall and do well in low light tanks. They'd appreciate the MG too. I think jungle val would look nice since they have broader leaves and your anubias have rather large leaves.


Thanx for the input i will be going to a fish store tomorrow & ill be sure to check for them 8]


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

I love your set up! The lights over the rimless tank look really sleek. I wish I could do that, however I have small children and a very curious cat, so it's a no go for me! Very nice!

I would be super cautious about adding rocks of unknown origins to your tank. Some rocks can really screw with your water chemistry. Something like granite would be fine, limestone/sandstone would be bad.


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

MamaFish said:


> I love your set up! The lights over the rimless tank look really sleek. I wish I could do that, however I have small children and a very curious cat, so it's a no go for me! Very nice!
> 
> I would be super cautious about adding rocks of unknown origins to your tank. Some rocks can really screw with your water chemistry. Something like granite would be fine, limestonesandstone would be bad.


thanx!!! 8]
i have nieces & nephews & i know how that goes lol curious little nose miners
i love the lights too i added a third because some spots seemed dimmed out
ahhh the rocks i found appear to be sand stone i still have to take a few pictures. granite sounds nice ill or maybe even lava rock ill have to look for it at the lsf


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

did a water change & decides to add some anubias petite i had in my vivarium.
it was late & all i had was nail glue (im a nail tech) i hope this is okay to use its virtually the same thing as krazy glue.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108058&stc=1&d=1363662993

i also took photos of the rocks i found at a canyon during a hike
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108058&stc=1&d=1363662993


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice rimless!


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice rimless!


Thankx!!!!


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

i took a new picture of the tank!
i added a new anubias ( bottom right), ludwigia narrow leaf ( bottom left, near the filter intake) 2 anubias rhizomes ( forgot the name of these but they have red stems when in foliage) and, a branch covered in some anubias petite i recycled from my frog tank
let me know your thoughts 8]


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

thank u 8]


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

it looks great!


----------



## Ozymandius (Jan 13, 2013)

Sweet tank. Looks great.

About your rocks, they look pretty cool. Random rocks can sometimes leach into the water column and raise your ph pretty dramatically. If you like the look, you can always test it with a drop of strong acid. If it starts bubbling, then you have a base which will leach. By the way, vinegar is too weak. Use something like muriatic acid (HCl) which you can get at home depot or lowes or any swimming pool supply store.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The tank is looking fantastic - the added anubias in the corner really pop, and the petite on the branch is perfect!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the anubias!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

added a third light?


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

i think adding that second anubias on the right really helped fill it in nicely, tank looks great and seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Made some changes*

Added a few more plants, I took out the piece of wood on the left and replaced it with another smaller, thicker. Here's how it looks as of right now...


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

nightshadebel said:


> it looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ozymandius said:


> Sweet tank. Looks great.
> 
> About your rocks, they look pretty cool. Random rocks can sometimes leach into the water column and raise your ph pretty dramatically. If you like the look, you can always test it with a drop of strong acid. If it starts bubbling, then you have a base which will leach. By the way, vinegar is too weak. Use something like muriatic acid (HCl) which you can get at home depot or lowes or any swimming pool supply store.


Thank you!
Thanks for your help! I decided I didn't want to risk it and didn't end up using the rocks, the wood looks to be enough.

Sammy


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> The tank is looking fantastic - the added anubias in the corner really pop, and the petite on the branch is perfect!


Thanks! I LOVE anubias, I took out the petite, that branch kept giving me problems but, I do plan to add them back in just in some other wa, maybe planted I'm the substrate.


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Saxtonhill said:


> Love the anubias!


Me too!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I love your tank! :smile:


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

PinkRasbora said:


> added a third light?


Yeah, some areas were really shaded, plus I had a third LED fixture.


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

bluestems said:


> I love your tank! :smile:


Thank you! I was looking at your cherry vase thread, great idea!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

STG88 said:


> Thank you! I was looking at your cherry vase thread, great idea!


Thanks, I've wanted to do a Walstad-style planted bowl for a while now. :smile:

Looking forward to seeing how your tank evolves!


----------



## MurphyC (Mar 29, 2013)

I do like this, the plants look so healthy!


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks every one! 8)

Sammy


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's some of the inhabitants 8)



























These have appeared on several plants, does anyone have an idea? Maybe snail eggs? I just bought assasin snails but it wasn't even that long ago, maybe a week?


















Sammy


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I took this shot this morning before work.


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

*its about time I show the tank in its current state *


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

I have the same thing in my tank. They are assassin snail eggs. Congratulations dad or mom!


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks great! Loving the look of that needle leaf java fern! That anubias was awesome to though.


----------

